# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp mình với wmp11 có vấn đề

## Mai Ngọc Ân

mình sài windows_xp2(ko có bản quyền), cài mặc định wmp10. rùi mình xóa cái wmp10 đi, mình cài cái wmp11 vào máy, do cài sai nên máy mình bị khóa wmp (windows media player) luôn. bây giờ cài lại wmp10 cũng ko được, mà cài wmp 11 cũng ko xong, ko cái nào chạy được hết ( chán quá). mặc dù đã đăng nhập đường admin để xóa file wmp đi rồi và cài lại theo hướng dẫn mà cũng ko được luôn. 
ai biết cách khắc phục, và hướng dẫn mình cách cài lại wmp11 hoặc là wmp10 cũng được ( cả 2 cái thì càng tốt). hướng dẫn tỉ mỉ + chi tiết chút nha (sai 1 li là đi 1 dặm)
mình cảm ơn nhiều !!

----------


## kidmonter

bạn phải chụp hình báo lỗi thì mọi người mới biết lỗi gì chứ .thường thì đâu cần gỡ bỏ bản cũ .chỉ cần cài bản mới thì tự nó sẽ cài đè bản mới lên thôi mà

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

wmp11-nó không chạy để mình chụp hình luôn ấy chứ.cài lại = wmp10 nó cũng không chạy luôn.vậy mới là vấn đề cần hỏi. chứ đơn giản thì mình đã tự làm được rùi

----------


## kenhanhnong

bạn phải up hình lên đây để mọi người chỉ cách khắc phục giùm bạn chứ

----------


## havong

bạn xem hướng dẫn sau đây 

http://www.3c.com.vn/story/vn/hotrokhachhang/huongdancaidat/instphanmemthongdung/2007/3/9054.html

----------


## tamdeptrai

theo mình không cài được win 11 là do windowns báo không có bản quyền.
cài cái windowns có bản quyền là cài được win 11.

----------


## bonbonmedia

> mình sài windows_xp2(ko có bản quyền), cài mặc định wmp10. rùi mình xóa cái wmp10 đi, mình cài cái wmp11 vào máy, do cài sai nên máy mình bị khóa wmp (windows media player) luôn. bây giờ cài lại wmp10 cũng ko được, mà cài wmp 11 cũng ko xong, ko cái nào chạy được hết ( chán quá). mặc dù đã đăng nhập đường admin để xóa file wmp đi rồi và cài lại theo hướng dẫn mà cũng ko được luôn. 
> ai biết cách khắc phục, và hướng dẫn mình cách cài lại wmp11 hoặc là wmp10 cũng được ( cả 2 cái thì càng tốt). hướng dẫn tỉ mỉ + chi tiết chút nha (sai 1 li là đi 1 dặm)
> mình cảm ơn nhiều !!


bạn dùng wwin ko có bản quyền ah! làm j có tiền mà sài bản quyền.win của chúng ta toàn crack thui.mình sẽ chỉ cho bạn cách active win xp2.nó se tự động update cho bạn.yên tâm đi hàng khủng đó.
bạn làm như sau nha:
đầu tiên các bạn vào start ~> run ~> gõ regedit rồi tìm đến khóa :hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windowsnt\cu rrent version\wpaevents hoặc : hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windowsnt\wp aevents ở ô bên phải nhân chuột phải vào oobetimer rồi click vào modify. tiếp đến hãy thay đổi một khóa bất kì (ví dụ 71 thành 72 chẳng hạn). sau đó hãy đóng nó lại và tiếp tục vào start ~> run ~> gõ %systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a nó sẽ đưa các bác đến cửa sổ active windows. đừng lo hãy chọn:i want to telephone a customer service representative to activate windows tiếp đến nhấn next, nhấn change product key, rồi nhập key xịn sau: dhxq2-wrgcd-wgyjy-hhydh-kkx9b đánh xong hãy nhấn update. nó sẽ lại đưa chúng ta về cửa sổ active, đừng quan tâm, hãy đóng nó lại bằng cách nhấn vào remind me later xong đâu đó rồi thì khởi động lại windows đi thôi. khởi động lại xong hãy vào run, nhập vào %systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a cửa sổ active sẽ lại hiện ra nhưng ko phải là bắt chúng ta active mà là báo cho ta biết windows is activated. vậy là windows đã có bản quyền rồi đó. hãy tận hưởng bằng cách vào ngay trang update hay cài ie8, wmp11

----------

